# Topics > Arts > Dance >  Coppelia Project - Dancing Robot Ballerinas, Geoffrey Drake-Brockman, Perth, Australia

## Airicist

Author - Geoffrey Drake-Brockman

"The Coppelia Project - Four Dancing Robot Ballerinas" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Clockwork Robot Ballerina Music Box 

 Uploaded on Jul 29, 2009




> Clockwork Jayne - full size ballerina music box artwork by Geoffrey Drake-Brockman. This work was based on a bodycast of Jayne Smeulders, prima ballerina of the Western Australian Ballet.

----------


## Airicist

The Coppelia Project Indie Go Go 

Published on Feb 27, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Coppelia One dances at the Morris Museum

Published on Apr 23, 2018




> "Coppelia One" interactive robot ballerina automaton by Geoffrey Drake-Brockman dances at the Morris Museum, USA. Coppelia One is the first of an intended troupe of four identical life size robot ballerinas being made by Geoffrey.

----------

